# Tug member question



## Towanda (Aug 6, 2018)

I just joined, so does TUG show how long a member on TUG has been a member? Years? Other forums of timeshares usually show how long that member has been on their site. How do I view it? Where is it posted? I find more credibility with those who have been members for awhile, at least 3 or 4 years minimum.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 6, 2018)

If you are viewing on a large enough screen your TUGBBS join date is shown in your posts on the left side.  On small screens like phones this information is truncated and is not shown - tap on the poster's name to see the join date.

If you have actually paid for a TUG membership, not just enrolled as a TUGBBS user for free, see this post in the BBS Help section: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------

